# VIP 722 very slow, skipping, not responding



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

I've had my VIP 722 for over a year now and recently have noticed several problems.

Most of the problems comes when I'm recording two shows at once and trying to watch a third on the DVR. The menu's will move very slowly, if you press a button too many times, it will eventually "catch up" and move through a bunch of screens.

Playback is jerky, sometimes in slow motion even though I'm in play. If I watch a delayed event, it will sometimes skip ahead to LIVE even though I'm at the beginning of the show.

I would assume the hard drive is failing. If that is the case, I realize I can call support and maybe get a new dvr sent out....or I can add a external hdd and transfer my shows (I'm about 80% full anyway).

I've disconnected power and re-booted. Any other suggestions?


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Guess no one else is having this problem, didn't want to call tech support, but it looks like I'll have too.

I'll post the fix if I get one.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I saw this same behavior after receiving the new firmware but a power restart
cleared it up


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I did too and had to do a Soft Reset, holding the power button down until the unit starts to power cycle, usually 5-10 seconds. Had to do this a couple of times and the last time it stuck and I have not noticed this issue since. And then if that does not work, a Hard Reset, which I was ready to do if the Soft Reset didn't work, pulling the power cable from the socket and then plugging it back in. This usually cures "most" ills.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine does this when the HD space left is under 20 hours. Might be a bad spot on the drive or something. Try cleaning up some old recordings, or move them to an external drive. That is what I did. Follow that with a reboot from power plug pulled and it works again for a while.

Also ... heat can make this much worse. I now have a laptop cooling pad/fan both under and on top of my 722. That seems to have helped a lot of the flaky problems! One of them quit working a month ago, and I noticed the problems came back.

One, or both, of those might help you some.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks everybody for the help.

I'll try the reset's first, although it has reset itself a couple times after freezing up and didn't help. Like I said I only notice the problem while recording, lately if I try to watch a delayed show that is being recorded, it kicks me up to LIVE.

I am in the 20HR range for HD, so that could be an issue also, and I'll take a look at the heat issue too.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Those are symptoms of the hard drive being on its last legs.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine does this, too. For some reason, it mostly happens between 4:00 and 7:00 PM, and not every day. I wonder if Dish is doing some sort of routine download at that time. A couple of times I've noticed new VOD ads in my list of recordings shortly after the problem occurred.


----------



## tthomps (Jul 17, 2004)

Sometimes this happens with my HD TV (HDMI connection) where it gets out of sink with the DVR. I turn off the TV, count to ten, and power it back up to normal.


----------



## davidmg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

Dish replaced the DVR and even gave me HBO/Sho for 3 months for the inconvenience.

Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I am getting the problems listed above and one additional issue. We have the receiver locked for PG-13 and up (It doesn't stop him, but at least it takes my 11 year old son 30 to 60 minutes to figure out the code before he can watch Family Guy, then I have to change it again...  Anyway, when a program is recorded and the name of the program is locked, you must type in the code to see the name of the program, then type the code in again to watch the program. Well, what is happening is that when you type the code to see the name of the program, it just goes back to the listing of recorded programs and still says "locked event". This doesn't happen every time, but when it does, I have to unlock the box, then I can watch the program or delete it or whatever. 

And don't get me started on the randomness of which programs have their 
name blocked, it could be a scooby doo episode and for some reason it shows as "locked event", but that is another problem....


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I received a new 772k yesterday to replace a 622. It seemed to work well for a day then this evening, the slow troubles. I unplugged twice still problems. Finally I realized I had connected the TV by component, this afternoon and I was now watching by HDMI through an Onkyo 805. Any way I turned the 805 off, reset the TV connection, and now the 722k is magically working very well agin. Perhaps a handshake issue. I still have 662 firmware. ron


----------



## ratfink (Jul 17, 2003)

I've seen this behavior when all three conditions are met:

-recording two shows at the same time
-the program being viewed is a PPV
-and the pause button is pressed

Then when you resume watching the video will stall and go into slomo. The video will skip back/forth from slomo to normal with many missing frames. Only way to resolve is abort recording and go live.


----------

